# SOLVED - kernel 2.6.9 usb-storage problem

## kc8tbe

Prior to my present kernel, gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1, I was using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r4. In the prior kernel, the usb-storage module worked fine with my usb flash drive. In the present kernel it doesn't. (I used make oldconfig to compile the present kernel, so it shouldn't be all that different than the previous kernel). Usb works when I boot up the prior kernel, so this is probably kernel related.

Here's what things look like via dmesg:

I "modprobe -k usb-storage"

```

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

Then I insert the usb flash drive.

```

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-3: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

usb 1-3: Product: USB DISK 2.0

usb 1-3: Manufacturer:

usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 074617170053

usb 1-3: hotplug

usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-3:1.0: hotplug

```

Then I try to mount the darn thing with "mount -t vfat -rw /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb0""

```

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

```

Yes, I've checked to make sure there are no other usb storage devices plugged in. In fact, an inspection of /dev reveals that there are no sd* devices and nothing under /dev/scsi. Plug dmesg usually says something about sda whenever I insert a usb flash drive. When I give up and "modprobe -r usb-storage":

```

usb-storage: usb_stor_exit() called

usb-storage: -- calling usb_deregister()

usbcore: deregistering driver usb-storage

```

A word about my laptop; it's an Emachines M6811 (think amd64), complete with buggy bios and broken acpi. Ehci has to be compiled into the kernel; if it's a module, then usb stuff (and consequently my keyboard and mouse) doesn't work. I boot with "noapic pci=noacpi", and no, noapic is not a typo. I've been using these boot options since 2.6.7, and I've never actually tried to boot without them since then.

Some relevant stuff from my kernel config:

```

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

```

Unsetting CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND doesn't change anything.

If I'm not missing anything obvious, this may merit a bug report given how new 2.6.9 is. Thanks!Last edited by kc8tbe on Wed Oct 27, 2004 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ali3nx

i'm not clear if it may help but i offer a kernel config skel file in my install tutorial that may be advantageous... also you might want to add coldplug into your system if you havent allready

here's the url for my kernel config

http://www.ali3nx.info/.config

----------

## radudi

I have the same problem. I'm using 2.6.9-cko2 with scsi and usb enabled. It worked perfectly with 2.6.8.1-cko though and I didn't change anything in kernel configuration since then.

----------

## ali3nx

another thing that occured to me... if you guys arent using udev.. i highly advise switching to udev. usb devices work allot better with udev vs. devfsd

----------

## kc8tbe

ali3nx, making the switch to udev worked! Thanks a bunch!

Steps to reproduce:

1. Follow the directions to install udev and configure the kernel accordingly: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

2. Since I am using an amd64 system, I emerged hotplug but not coldplug. 

Then, since I wasn't sure where the node for the usb flash drive was when I plugged it in, I followed the directions at this site to change it: http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php#basics

You can save yourself some reading by doing:

```
echo 'BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0123456", NAME="chose_a_name"' >> /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules
```

 Where 0123456 is the serial number of the usb flash drive (try "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" or browse through /sys/bus/usb/devices).

Why did I have to do this? Upon inserting the usb stick (no modprobe necessary this time), I couldn't find the associated device node. It wasn't /dev/sda1, and even through dmesg suggested that I might try /dev/ub/a alas, the directory /dev/ub does not exist. But if anyone knows where these sorts of device nodes wind up by default, please let me in on the secret.

3. 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/choose_a_name /mnt/some_mount_point
```

 and enjoy!  :Cool: 

Incidentally, this also fixed a problem I had with alsa that I encountered when I upgraded to 2.6.9 but which persisted even after I downgraded to 2.6.8. Those having trouble with alsa might consider making the switch to udev too.

----------

## ali3nx

Glad to hear it worked m8   :Smile: 

----------

## kc8tbe

To follow up, the default name assigned to usb mass storage devices under udev seems to be "ubx#". For example, the first such device would be "/dev/uba" and the first primary partition on that device would be "/dev/uba1". The next device would be "/dev/ubb", the third primary partition on the fourth device would be "/dev/ubd3", etc.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *kc8tbe wrote:*   

> ali3nx, making the switch to udev worked! Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Steps to reproduce:
> 
> 1. Follow the directions to install udev and configure the kernel accordingly: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml
> ...

 

What kind of sysfs number is that? something like this 5-0:1.0 ???

----------

## seventhguardian

Hi!

I still have devfs, and i noticed the change from /dev/sdax to /dev/ub/x. I manage to mount the device, and have no problem with that, except that it gets VERY unstable. Sometimes it can't read from the mass-storage, it writes things where it shouldn't, etc......

here is an example of dmesg:

```

uba: tag orig 0x38d0 reply 0x38cf

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13625

uba: tag orig 0x38d1 reply 0x38d0

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13626

uba: tag orig 0x38d2 reply 0x38d1

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13627

uba: tag orig 0x38d3 reply 0x38d2

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13628

uba: tag orig 0x38d4 reply 0x38d3

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13629

uba: tag orig 0x38d5 reply 0x38d4

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13630

uba: tag orig 0x38d6 reply 0x38d5

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13631

uba: tag orig 0x38d7 reply 0x38d6

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13632

uba: tag orig 0x38d8 reply 0x38d7

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13633

uba: tag orig 0x38d9 reply 0x38d8

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13634

uba: tag orig 0x38da reply 0x38d9

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13635

uba: tag orig 0x38db reply 0x38da

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13636

uba: tag orig 0x38dc reply 0x38db

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13637

uba: tag orig 0x38dd reply 0x38dc

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13638

uba: tag orig 0x38de reply 0x38dd

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13639

uba: tag orig 0x38df reply 0x38de

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13640

uba: tag orig 0x38e0 reply 0x38df

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13641

uba: tag orig 0x38e1 reply 0x38e0

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13642

uba: tag orig 0x38e2 reply 0x38e1

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13643

uba: tag orig 0x38e3 reply 0x38e2

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13644

uba: tag orig 0x38e4 reply 0x38e3

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13645

uba: tag orig 0x38e5 reply 0x38e4

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13646

uba: tag orig 0x38e6 reply 0x38e5

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13647

uba: tag orig 0x38e7 reply 0x38e6

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13648

uba: tag orig 0x38e8 reply 0x38e7

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13649

uba: tag orig 0x38e9 reply 0x38e8

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13650

uba: tag orig 0x38ea reply 0x38e9

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13651

uba: tag orig 0x38eb reply 0x38ea

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13652

uba: tag orig 0x38ec reply 0x38eb

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13653

uba: tag orig 0x38ed reply 0x38ec

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13654

uba: tag orig 0x38ee reply 0x38ed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13655

uba: tag orig 0x38ef reply 0x38ee

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13656

uba: tag orig 0x38f0 reply 0x38ef

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13657

uba: tag orig 0x38f1 reply 0x38f0

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13658

uba: tag orig 0x38f2 reply 0x38f1

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13659

uba: tag orig 0x38f3 reply 0x38f2

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13660

uba: tag orig 0x38f4 reply 0x38f3

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13661

uba: tag orig 0x38f5 reply 0x38f4

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13662

uba: tag orig 0x38f6 reply 0x38f5

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13663

uba: tag orig 0x38f7 reply 0x38f6

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13664

uba: tag orig 0x38f8 reply 0x38f7

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13665

uba: tag orig 0x38f9 reply 0x38f8

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13666

uba: tag orig 0x38fa reply 0x38f9

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13667

uba: tag orig 0x38fb reply 0x38fa

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13668

uba: tag orig 0x38fc reply 0x38fb

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13669

uba: tag orig 0x38fd reply 0x38fc

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13670

uba: tag orig 0x38fe reply 0x38fd

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13671

uba: tag orig 0x38ff reply 0x38fe

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13672

uba: tag orig 0x3900 reply 0x38ff

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13673

uba: tag orig 0x3901 reply 0x3900

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13674

uba: tag orig 0x3902 reply 0x3901

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13675

uba: tag orig 0x3903 reply 0x3902

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13676

uba: tag orig 0x3904 reply 0x3903

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13677

uba: tag orig 0x3905 reply 0x3904

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13678

uba: tag orig 0x3906 reply 0x3905

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13679

uba: tag orig 0x3907 reply 0x3906

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13680

uba: tag orig 0x3908 reply 0x3907

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13681

uba: tag orig 0x3909 reply 0x3908

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13682

uba: tag orig 0x390a reply 0x3909

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13683

uba: tag orig 0x390b reply 0x390a

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13684

uba: tag orig 0x390c reply 0x390b

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13685

uba: tag orig 0x390d reply 0x390c

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13686

uba: tag orig 0x390e reply 0x390d

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13687

uba: tag orig 0x390f reply 0x390e

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13688

uba: tag orig 0x3910 reply 0x390f

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13689

uba: tag orig 0x3911 reply 0x3910

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13690

uba: tag orig 0x3912 reply 0x3911

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13691

uba: tag orig 0x3913 reply 0x3912

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13692

uba: tag orig 0x3914 reply 0x3913

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13693

uba: tag orig 0x3915 reply 0x3914

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13694

uba: tag orig 0x3916 reply 0x3915

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13695

uba: tag orig 0x3917 reply 0x3916

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13696

uba: tag orig 0x3918 reply 0x3917

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13697

uba: tag orig 0x3919 reply 0x3918

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13698

uba: tag orig 0x391a reply 0x3919

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13699

uba: tag orig 0x391b reply 0x391a

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13700

uba: tag orig 0x391c reply 0x391b

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13701

uba: tag orig 0x391d reply 0x391c

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13702

uba: tag orig 0x391e reply 0x391d

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13703

uba: tag orig 0x391f reply 0x391e

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13704

uba: tag orig 0x3920 reply 0x391f

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13705

uba: tag orig 0x3921 reply 0x3920

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13706

uba: tag orig 0x3922 reply 0x3921

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13707

uba: tag orig 0x3923 reply 0x3922

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13708

uba: tag orig 0x3924 reply 0x3923

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13709

uba: tag orig 0x3925 reply 0x3924

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13710

uba: tag orig 0x3926 reply 0x3925

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13711

uba: tag orig 0x3927 reply 0x3926

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13712

uba: tag orig 0x3928 reply 0x3927

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13713

uba: tag orig 0x3929 reply 0x3928

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13714

uba: tag orig 0x392a reply 0x3929

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13715

uba: tag orig 0x392b reply 0x392a

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13716

uba: tag orig 0x392c reply 0x392b

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13717

uba: tag orig 0x392d reply 0x392c

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13718

uba: tag orig 0x392e reply 0x392d

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13719

uba: tag orig 0x392f reply 0x392e

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13720

uba: tag orig 0x3930 reply 0x392f

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13721

uba: tag orig 0x3931 reply 0x3930

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13722

uba: tag orig 0x3932 reply 0x3931

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13723

uba: tag orig 0x3933 reply 0x3932

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13724

uba: tag orig 0x3934 reply 0x3933

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13725

uba: tag orig 0x3935 reply 0x3934

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13726

uba: tag orig 0x3936 reply 0x3935

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13727

uba: tag orig 0x3937 reply 0x3936

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13728

uba: tag orig 0x3938 reply 0x3937

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13729

uba: tag orig 0x3939 reply 0x3938

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13730

uba: tag orig 0x393a reply 0x3939

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13731

uba: tag orig 0x393b reply 0x393a

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13732

uba: tag orig 0x393c reply 0x393b

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13733

uba: tag orig 0x393d reply 0x393c

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13734

uba: tag orig 0x393e reply 0x393d

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13735

uba: tag orig 0x393f reply 0x393e

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13736

uba: tag orig 0x3940 reply 0x393f

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13737

uba: tag orig 0x3941 reply 0x3940

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13738

uba: tag orig 0x3942 reply 0x3941

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13739

uba: tag orig 0x3943 reply 0x3942

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13740

uba: tag orig 0x3944 reply 0x3943

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13741

uba: tag orig 0x3945 reply 0x3944

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13742

uba: tag orig 0x3946 reply 0x3945

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13743

uba: tag orig 0x3947 reply 0x3946

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13744

uba: tag orig 0x3948 reply 0x3947

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13745

uba: tag orig 0x3949 reply 0x3948

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13746

uba: tag orig 0x394a reply 0x3949

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13747

uba: tag orig 0x394b reply 0x394a

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13748

uba: tag orig 0x394c reply 0x394b

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 13749

uba: tag orig 0x394d reply 0x394c

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 36

printk: 156 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device uba1, logical block 4

lost page write due to I/O error on uba1

uba: tag orig 0x394e reply 0x394d

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 35

uba: tag orig 0x394f reply 0x394e

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 37

uba: tag orig 0x3950 reply 0x394f

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 38

uba: tag orig 0x3951 reply 0x3950

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 39

uba: tag orig 0x3952 reply 0x3951

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 40

uba: tag orig 0x3953 reply 0x3952

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 41

uba: tag orig 0x3954 reply 0x3953

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 42

uba: tag orig 0x3955 reply 0x3954

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 43

uba: tag orig 0x3956 reply 0x3955

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 44

uba: tag orig 0x3957 reply 0x3956

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 45

uba: tag orig 0x3958 reply 0x3957

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 46

uba: tag orig 0x3959 reply 0x3958

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 34

uba: tag orig 0x395a reply 0x3959

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 33

uba: tag orig 0x395b reply 0x395a

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 156

uba: tag orig 0x395c reply 0x395b

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 157

uba: tag orig 0x395d reply 0x395c

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 158

uba: tag orig 0x395e reply 0x395d

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 159

uba: tag orig 0x395f reply 0x395e

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 160

uba: tag orig 0x3960 reply 0x395f

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 161

uba: tag orig 0x3961 reply 0x3960

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 162

uba: tag orig 0x3962 reply 0x3961

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 163

uba: tag orig 0x3963 reply 0x3962

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 164

uba: tag orig 0x3964 reply 0x3963

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 165

uba: tag orig 0x3965 reply 0x3964

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 166

uba: tag orig 0x3966 reply 0x3965

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 167

uba: tag orig 0x3967 reply 0x3966

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 168

uba: tag orig 0x3968 reply 0x3967

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 169

uba: tag orig 0x3969 reply 0x3968

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 279

uba: tag orig 0x396a reply 0x3969

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 46

FAT: bread(block 14) in fat_access failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 46

FAT: bread(block 14) in fat_access failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 279

FAT: unable to read inode block for updating (i_pos 3956)

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 320

printk: 29 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device uba1, logical block 288

lost page write due to I/O error on uba1

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 320

FAT: Directory bread(block 288) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 319

FAT: Directory bread(block 287) failed

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 320

FAT: Directory bread(block 288) failed

usb 3-3: USB disconnect, address 2

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 279

FAT: unable to read inode block for updating (i_pos 3956)

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 321

Buffer I/O error on device uba1, logical block 289

lost page write due to I/O error on uba1

```

prety strange, isn't it? It worked fine with previous kernel, so i don't know what it could be... May changing to udev make things work again?

Thanks..

----------

## Thrain

Same problem here as the above, and I'm using udev! Any solutions?

----------

## seventhguardian

Hi again!

Nops.. no solutions.. i'm also using udev..

The problems is in the new usb driver, it's still not mature enough.. You have an option to turn it off and use the old one: that's what i'm doing now. But that's not a real solution, and i still have some trouble once in a while with my nokia 3300 phone (which works like a usb pendisk)...

On "device drivers", "block devices", there's an option called "low performance usb driver". Turn it off and things should work better.  :Smile: 

----------

